# Grass?



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Tia (5 months) and Billy (1year) eat grass,leaves,twigs,bark,anything they can get from the garden. I spend all day taking stuff out of their mouths but they must swallow some, Tia had been sick in the past and brought up twigs. A lot of dogs do eat grass though when they have an upset tummy,as do cats to make themselves sick. See how he goes but if he stops eating and is still poorly I should go to the vet.


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

*eating grass*

I put my 5 mo old male puppy out to do his business and he immediately eats grass or digs a hole to eat some dirt. I feed him primo food. Very frustrating he can't go outside by himself for a little bit. He's fine alone in his crate but outside he's ruining the yard. I have to be with him all the time!!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Must be a poodle thing. My Spoo eats grass, mulch, sticks and loves to pick up rocks, which he would chew if I let him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Try fishing earthworms out of a toy poodle's mouth!!! Eeeww yucky!! But by the end of summer he would find them and give the to me with the " look what I found for you !!! " still gross


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

My miniature eats grass because she likes it. It has to be young, juicy grass. That's the only one she likes. She's not interested in any other grass. Now that her grass eating habit has grown less, my spoo seems to have taken over the habit... I've known him to eat grass whenever he had an upset stomach, but now he also looks for the young, juicy grass halms and starts grazing


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

MrsKaia said:


> My miniature eats grass because she likes it. It has to be young, juicy grass. That's the only one she likes. She's not interested in any other grass. Now that her grass eating habit has grown less, my spoo seems to have taken over the habit... I've known him to eat grass whenever he had an upset stomach, but now he also looks for the young, juicy grass halms and starts grazing


Beau does the same thing! He'll nose all over the yard until he finds just the right clump to graze on. Only the light green new growth will do. I tell him he's the best-groomed cow ever!


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

We have St. Augustine grass. Quigley looks for chunky thick runners like it's a delicacy!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I tell him he's the best-groomed cow ever!


 :biggrin1:


----------



## cocobolo (Jan 10, 2014)

Same thing with Neo, our 4 y.o. male spoo. Loves to eat grass every time we take him for his walk. And you're right, he seems to prefer the fresher grass. Of course where we are everything is under snow at this time of year, but he still manages to find the odd clump. We're trying to get to the root of his vomiting problem.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I remember well when Lexi was a puppy and would eat and chew on everything. The funny thing about grass is she would not only eat it, but would do runny drive byes and rip up pretty good sized chunks of grass a toss them in the air. Which is all fine and dandy except I write a pretty large check each spring/summer to a lawn service to weed and feed and help keep my yard green and free of weeds. She outgrew it by the time she was about two and it really did make us laugh.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! Molly's a grass eater too.....also has to be just the 'right' kind, and she will search and search for it til she finds it! I just say she's having her 'salad'! LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

If Apollo eats grass he will 100% sure, vomit a few minutes after, so I never let him, but he still tries once in a while. 

Lou used to LOVE wood sticks/tree stems, She would even get very mad if another dog tried to get her stick. She has never guarded anything but she did guard and love to eat wood sticks. I corrected her every single time and took it away and said: Leave it! One day she gave up and has not eaten wood at all ever since. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My 2 toys love wood. Any kind. They also eat grass. Never throw it up though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bonnie LOVES grass and anything else her little nose manages to find while sniffing around outside. She's so subtle about it too I never know when she's sniffing to find a spot to go to the bathroom, or nibbling on random things on the ground. Unfortunately though this obsession led her to have a bout of whipworm recently, which gave her the runs temporarily and we had to give her dewormer which then made them worse. I discovered that her heartworm tablets don't prevent whipworm so we're switching brands now. Ah well. Live and learn! 

I was once told grass eating was a sign pups have an upset tummy and they're actually trying to get themselves to throw up. I'm not sure what truth that holds though. Bonnie's digestion is fine and she never throws up, she just loves whatever it is she's smelling out there!


----------

